# Im sorry, I have been trying to be a better person, I really have



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

When it comes to real life I am mature and "Cool"


When it comes to the internet I am a flop a failure. an idiotic immature person who gets laughed at. I truly am a seven year old (on the internet)

I have tried to change myself. I really have. I tried to make my post longer and more elaborate but have failed at that too. 

So now I am asking you to help me. in turn i shall help you by being a better internet person, however that may be. 

Creating a new account would achieve nothing but another failure. Please help me for i am now begging. help me stop falling down the Worst person scale on this site. 

You people have left me in tears for what you have said to me, I tried to leave before but couldn't stand with not being a cuber. so I ask you to help me. Please do not be rude. i hope to be a better person on this site and gain back a possible and usable reputation. Please help me. I would not say this if i didn't know i had a problem. For most people starting it was easy 

I ask you all to forget my older post it was a mistake on my part. I beg for this thread to be removed so that part of my name can be cleared

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25064-THE-CUBE-GOD-NEEDS-SOME-HELP!-HELP-MAH

I need your suggestions. please

-stop making new threads.

-when you do make threads, please don't have the entire basis for your argument be based on emotion.

-spelling and grammar; I've seen you already work on this, and it's appreciated. 

-don't apologize so much.

-try to avoid smart-ass remarks. 

-post more cubing videos of you doing cool stuff

-keep on tryin'


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> You people have left me in tears for what you have said to me


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> I need your suggestions. please





uberCuber said:


> just stop making threads please


^that


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2011)

Knowing that I'm one of those that have 'attacked' you, I guess it'd be appropriate to respond.

Some general hints that I've learned over my stay on these (and a few other) forums
-stop making new threads. This would help you quite a bit for a while.
-when you do make threads, please don't have the entire basis for your argument be based on emotion.
-spelling and grammar; I've seen you already work on this, and it's appreciated. This site is basically English 050 + cubing. I may have contributed to this sad fact. Oops.
-don't apologize so much.
-try to avoid smart-ass remarks. I'm not exactly one to defend this or even mention it, but I guess that might help you.
-post more cubing videos of you doing cool stuff...but don't make threads for them for a while.
-keep on tryin', mang. My first few (like most) threads sucked, and I've slowly learned to just refrain from posting.

Good luck,
statue.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 3, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This. Follow that and it'll take you a long way.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2011)

k.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 3, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> -don't apologize so much.


 
Works well in relationships, too.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually, ask Ben.
As far as I'm concerned, he's brought himself out of a deep gutter pretty well, over time.

People still make "lolben" comments, but luckily for you, your name doesn't work for anything like "lolgod," and these comments are just for fun nowadays (mostly.)


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 3, 2011)

People who say 'lolben' are idiots.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 3, 2011)

Lolkir


----------



## flan (Feb 3, 2011)

lolaron


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

lolflan


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> lolflan


 
You could try to avoid stuff like this as much as you can.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> You could try to avoid stuff like this as much as you can.



was trying to fit in


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 3, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> You could try to avoid stuff like this as much as you can.


 
lolsandyvagina


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> was trying to fit in


 
Good effort. Wrong direction. Sometimes "fitting in" doesn't always help. Sometimes it does. However, things like that are often immature, which makes you seem immature when you follow along.

Good luck.


----------



## Owen (Feb 3, 2011)

You know, lolben wasn't ever a meme until someone brought up the subject of cubing memes. Now you can't really use it.


On topic, just try and act like you do in real life. You may think, "Well you're one to talk!", but believe it or not, this is actually my personality.

Also, be proud. You triggered the alot avatar takeover (kinda), and left a impression in the community. I've never really done anything notable. 

Keep it up.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay I get it, if I follow immature things that others find annoying my reputation will go down. 

Also I should only post if the idea hasn't been bought up and I must back it up other than emotions right?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2011)

Try not to act like an expert/authority/veteran on something unless you really are better than most people on the forum. And similarly don't insult or be condescending towards members of the community, unless you're really sure you are correct and/or better. So far you seem to act pretty arrogant (the username doesn't help) and that's one of the reasons people don't take your posts seriously. If you were doing it to try to copy certain well-known members on the forum, keep in mind that the reason they can act like they're always right is not because the community has decided they are 'cool', but because they have better debate skills than, know more than, or have more experience than most of the people the respond to.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 3, 2011)

Understood, I will stop posting on subjects I know nothing about or think I am the veteran on the subject. (Which makes me look stupider ) thanks for the suggestion
qqwerf 

Any suggestions on online chating, I seem to have a problem there as well


----------



## aronpm (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> Any suggestions on online chating, I seem to have a problem there as well


 Stay away from there, the people that go there are all really mean.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 3, 2011)

**** you I'm heartwarming


----------



## izovire (Feb 3, 2011)

Just relax and don't try so hard to fit in, because if you try so hard it makes it even harder to fit in. I see you're trying hard in this thread. Will it help you to fit in? If not, what is there to worry about? Relax, man!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2011)

I should apologize for voting "I hate you" on your V-Cube thread. I didn't realize you were trying so hard- I kind of thought you were just a troll or something.

Stupid me. =(


----------



## ianography (Feb 3, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I should apologize for voting "I hate you" on your V-Cube thread. I didn't realize you were trying so hard- I kind of thought you were just a troll or something.
> 
> Stupid me. =(


 
It's okay. I'm pretty sure he'll accept your apology.


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> was trying to fit in


 
Don't :T 
I may be able to make a pretty decent post (I hope), but I'm still Elcarc ;-;. Just watch what you say, and how the community will take it (you'll find this makes you post a bit less). Always wrong about what you thought the reaction would be? Lurk moar.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 3, 2011)

Dont add "I hate TheRubiksGod" as an option on a poll.... I don't really hate you, but I voted that anyway.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 3, 2011)

i have a question...why does this thread exist?


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2011)

And don't do like that guy ^
Or the guy below me 
If you don't like a thread, leave it alone. Posting to bring it down only brings it up.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 3, 2011)

:fp This thread is full of fail.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 3, 2011)

Let everyone know you're trying to fix things, and work this out on your own; only you can repair it.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 3, 2011)

personally, i disagree with this ^
you shouldn't be constantly telling people you're trying to fix things, just fix them...actions speak louder than words, despite how cliche that sounds


----------



## 24653483361 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lurk more, thats pretty much all i do.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 3, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> personally, i disagree with this ^
> you shouldn't be constantly telling people you're trying to fix things, just fix them...actions speak louder than words, despite how cliche that sounds


 
To be more clear, let the community know once (not constantly) that you understand you're wrong, fix yourself on your own, and leave it at that.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 3, 2011)

and if you really haven't heard this enough, i'm going to say it again.
DO NOT. MAKE. ANOTHER. THREAD.
one question one answer thread if needed. but PLEASE. don't.


----------



## emolover (Feb 3, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> i have a question...why does this thread exist?


 



UnAbusador said:


> :fp This thread is full of fail.


 
Thats how you shouldn't act. Nobody wants to hear those arrogant responses that are far more annoying then most of what you have done.

At least your not as bad as the trolls on newgrounds, those forums are jam packed with trolls.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 3, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> I ask you to help me.



Do you know that you have NEVER posted in a thread that you did not start?
You could try being part of the community instead of just starting a new thread every time something pops into your head.
If you do feel the need to start a thread try searching 1st.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not going to pretend like I am an amazing person, but there is one thing I got right: I have not made a single thread in the last 7 months. So, basically, what cube-o-holic said.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2011)

Put thoughts in your posts.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't stress too much about fitting in here. Yesterday our debate was as much part of this forum as cubing is. That's just how it works unfortunately since people try to put others down. I made a lot of threads in the beginning of my time here but recently havent found the need. Nearly all questions can be answered in the OAQT. It's easy to get caught up in certain things but just think before you post. There are a lot of times that I type a post up and then just don't actually post it. I think about how constructive it is to the topic at hand.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 4, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> There are a lot of times that I type a post up and then just don't actually post it. I think about how constructive it is to topic at hand.


 This. I've done that many times.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I found your problem!



TheRubiksGod said:


> *I truly am*
> 
> 
> 
> * (on the internet)*


 NO!

But seriously:


Don't talk about being a better person, or ask for advice on it from us.
Just be yourself and go about browsing the forums. Ignore that haters, but consider sincere advice. I'm not exactly sure how to go about saying this... but you shouldn't feel the need to make a thread like this. Just take a break from the forums for a bit, maybe post less? I haven't stalked you on the forums (), so I can't directly address the matter at hand.

...

/endpost


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 4, 2011)

You're also quite overdramatic. Stop making little things into a big deal. Just be a normal person.
Example of you beig overdramatic and over the top:http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...NEEDS-SOME-HELP!-HELP-MAH&p=474851#post474851
There is no need to give yourself an internet personality. Be yourself.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 4, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> This. I've done that many times.


 
Me as well.


----------



## Micael (Feb 4, 2011)

You can sign your actual name (first name at least). If you commit your identity, then you will take care of what you put in the public domain.

If you hide behind an impersonal (and somehow pretentious) usename, then it could be easier to do immature post.

I hope you the best.


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2011)

But to some people the name signature can look like a bad attempt at making your post look smart. If you decide to use it, BE CONSISTENT.


----------



## Micael (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I mean it can be good to put some identity somewhere like the name in the username, an actual picture in the avatar, the wca profile...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Try not to act like an expert/authority/veteran on something unless you really are better than most people on the forum. And similarly don't insult or be condescending towards members of the community, unless you're really sure you are correct and/or better. So far you seem to act pretty arrogant (the username doesn't help) and that's one of the reasons people don't take your posts seriously. If you were doing it to try to copy certain well-known members on the forum, keep in mind that the reason they can act like they're always right is not because the community has decided they are 'cool', but because they have better debate skills than, know more than, or have more experience than most of the people the respond to.


 

This post should be stickied. This is the best post I have seen on this forum.



TheRubiksGod said:


> Any suggestions on online chating, I seem to have a problem there as well


 
Yea, don't.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 6, 2011)

Micael said:


> Well, I mean it can be good to put some identity somewhere like the name in the username, an actual picture in the avatar, the wca profile...


 
Yes! I have both!
OT- yeah everyone hated me at the start so i stopped making rubbish threads and i also ignored people who just take the **** out of you.


----------



## ianography (Feb 6, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Yes! I have both!
> OT- yeah everyone hated me at the start so i stopped making rubbish threads and i also ignored people who just take the **** out of you.


 
I didn't hate you


----------



## Dylan (Feb 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> I didn't hate you


 
You were one who was on my side .


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 7, 2011)

Such a touching thread. 

On-Topic: imo the first thing you should do is to change a username or register a new account.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't post unless you are 100% sure it's a good idea.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 8, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> Such a touching thread.
> 
> On-Topic: imo the first thing you should do is to change a username or *register a new account.*


 
I thought this was against the rules, or is this only to get around a ban?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I thought this was against the rules, or is this only to get around a ban?


 I think it's only against the rules to have multiple accounts.
If you make a new one, but close the other one, I don't think is against the rules.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> Don't post unless you are 100% sure it's a good idea.


No. Don't post unless you think about it.
Not every idea is a good idea; just post potentially-good ideas, after learning when to know where said line is.


----------



## JonWhite (Feb 8, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> Such a touching thread.


 
Very touching indeed.



Kirjava said:


> I lol'd.


 


ben1996123 said:


> k.


 


aronpm said:


> Lolkir


 


Kirjava said:


> **** you I'm heartwarming


 


marthaurion said:


> i have a question...why does this thread exist?


 


UnAbusador said:


> :fp This thread is full of fail.


----------



## cuberr (Feb 8, 2011)

Honestly, I think the best thing for you to do is just delete this account and make a new one.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 8, 2011)

Honestly, I think the best thing to do is to close this thread.

Now if I could just get a mod to say those exact words and then close the thread... if only, if only...


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2011)

Making a new account does nothing if your posts are still bad. And people will still know you and treat you the same way until you change the way they know you. 
Everyone knows of me being Elcarc :t


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 9, 2011)

Edward said:


> Making a new account does nothing if your posts are still bad. And people will still know you and treat you the same way until you change the way they know you.
> Everyone knows of me being Elcarc :t


 
Not everyone.
To be frank, you've dug yourself out of your hole quite awesomely. You're actually using macros for good.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks to all, I have taken in your advice and will follow through.


----------



## ianography (Feb 10, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> Thanks to all, I have *taken* in your advice and will follow through.


 
fixed


----------



## Dylan (Feb 10, 2011)

ianography said:


> fixed


 
I lol'ed!


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 10, 2011)

btw if you wouldn't post link to that thread, I wouldn't notice it... just don't talk about it and people will forget it


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> btw if you wouldn't post link to that thread, I wouldn't notice it... just don't talk about it and people will forget it


 
l'll never forget it.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 10, 2011)

The Internet never forgets.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 10, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Google never forgets.


That's better.


----------



## ianography (Feb 10, 2011)

Dylan said:


> I lol'ed!


 
completely off topic, but what are you averaging nowadays?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 11, 2011)

He just got sub 30 in the race to sub 30 thread.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 11, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> **** you I'm heartwarming


 Yea without kirs cookies, where would we be?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 11, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm not going to pretend like I am an amazing person, but there is one thing I got right: I have not made a single thread in the last 7 months. So, basically, what cube-o-holic said.


 
Why's the general emphasis geared towards "Everyone will be fine as long as they don't create threads"? 
Wouldn't be much of a forum without threads...Now I feel guilty about the two that I started recently


----------



## Edward (Feb 11, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Why's the general emphasis geared towards "Everyone will be fine as long as they don't create threads"?
> Wouldn't be much of a forum without threads...Now I feel guilty about the two that I started recently


 
Because pointless threads get annoying. It's better to not make any at all instead of hoping that yours is useful.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 11, 2011)

Edward said:


> Because pointless threads get annoying. It's better to not make any at all instead of hoping that yours is useful.



True...i've noticed a lot of repetition...
I only create a thread when I receive new hardware and feel that it hasn't been sufficiently covered by previous posts. I guess someone will tell me if I ever step out of line.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 11, 2011)

Half offended me and the other praised me before that this forum exists. 

To relieve yourself, I am the most hated and loved at the same time. I'm the one who revived the cube by the competition.

The cube = legendary symbol of frustration 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MujqQzr91B8 

Je suis le cascadeur derrière le jeune dans la publicité, rien de moins lol.


----------



## celli (Feb 11, 2011)

It doesn't help if you make a thread in which you state that Feliks' WR is fake. Just close your account, wait a month and think about your posting. And then open a new acount and only post or make a thread if you have something valuable to add, if not: DON'T POST


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

celli said:


> It doesn't help if you make a thread in which you state that Feliks' WR is fake. Just close your account, wait a month and think about your posting. And then open a new acount and only post or make a thread if you have something valuable to add, if not: DON'T POST



too late, he's banned...


----------



## celli (Feb 11, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> too late, he's banned...


 
for how long?
and another question: if someone gets banned, can he open a new acount and come back, or can't he?


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 11, 2011)

Remember how TheRubiksGod was the most obvious troll ever and yet half the forum still fell for his ****


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

celli said:


> for how long?
> and another question: if someone gets banned, can he open a new acount and come back, or can't he?


 
I don't know answer to any of those questions, but I guess, when administrator give perma-ban, he'll give IP ban too... we should just forget about him and if he comes back (and if he won't post anything like what he posted), we should give him last chance


----------



## tertius (Feb 11, 2011)

Creating a new account to get around a ban is against the rules. The punishment is another ban.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm assuming he's permabanned.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 11, 2011)

Darn. Looks like I'll never get my custom made avatar....


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 11, 2011)

It was going to be bad anyway... He has "proof" that Feliks "faked" the WR. :fp


----------



## aronpm (Feb 11, 2011)

I heard that he is back IN BLACK


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 11, 2011)

:fp...nooooo

EDIT: If he is, then i'm happy he's not making anymore fail threads.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> The thing is i can go on this on one of about 300 computers throught my house and school + my ipod and my brothers and my mum and dads iphones so yeah they cant really ip ban me if im thinking the right type of ban (also dont ban me please for this post)


 
In my experience school computers tend to have the same IP addresses since they share a network. Also, if all of your computers at home are running on wireless internet they probably have the same IP too.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 11, 2011)

aronpm said:


> In my experience school computers tend to have the same IP addresses since they share a network. Also, if all of your computers at home are running on wireless internet they probably have the same IP too.


 
Every days a school day! Even though its friday:/.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Every days a school day! Even though its friday:/.


 
you probably don't get his point... it's most likely, that whole network at your school uses the same IP and at home it doesn't matter what device you use, it's still the same wifi, so IP doesn't change


----------



## Dylan (Feb 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> best to delete that... just in case...


 
I have thanks for telling me or i would be banned about now.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 11, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> you probably don't get his point... it's most likely, that whole network at your school uses the same IP and at home it doesn't matter what device you use, it's still the same wifi, so IP doesn't change


 
I got it.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> I got it.


 
ok, sry...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 11, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Why's the general emphasis geared towards "Everyone will be fine as long as they don't create threads"?
> Wouldn't be much of a forum without threads...Now I feel guilty about the two that I started recently


This isn't a very busy forum, so if only a few people create a lot of dumb new threads, most of the recent posts end up being in them. If someone's been around for a while they will have a pretty good idea of makes a reasonable thread. But if someone's new to the forum, they usually have no idea, and end up basically spamming the forum. Maybe they're used to other forums where people make 100,000 new topics a day with a single line of chatspeak in the OP.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 11, 2011)

The fake WR video was a spoof of the fake WTC videos, making fun of them. He wasn't serious.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 11, 2011)

I hope my first thread dosen't tick you guys off.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 11, 2011)

The "I'll make alot of your avatars" thread is what got me hooked to this forum in the first place. It's epic...


----------



## Dylan (Feb 11, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> ok, sry...


 
Sorry didnt mean to sound rude :/.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Sorry didnt mean to sound rude :/.


 
no need, you didn't


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 11, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> The fake WR video was a spoof of the fake WTC videos, making fun of them. He wasn't serious.


 
it was dumb, and he started defending it like it was serious. This was just the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 11, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> it was dumb, and he started defending it like it was serious. This was just the straw that broke the camel's back.


 
I could see him defend it if some people believed him.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> The fake WR video was a spoof of the fake WTC videos, making fun of them. He wasn't serious.


 
Being banned on a forum should be one of the lesser consequences that he has to worry about after taking copyrighted material and then using it for defamation to portray Feliks and a cheater and the WCA delegates at that competition as incompetent. It will be followed up legally if there's any impact.

@OP:
If you find that you're annoying a lot of people just for the fun of it, go offline and come back when you've had some real world experiences to put things into perspective. It'll be easier for you to develop some manners and morals than simply trying to fit in by conforming the etiquette of the community. Set your standards above that. Some people are juggling two or three jobs, are helping family members with their chronic illnesses, and are dealing with natural disasters. You don't have to tip-toe around issues like that, just have some respect and be courteous and you'll be fine.

Tim.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry, but please tell me that video you made on the WR being fake is a joke right?

EDIT: sorry, wasn't trying to troll but I'm hoping it was a joke.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> He won't ever be able to.


 
You should really check out what a helpful post looks like.

@OMGitsSolved

He was banned so he can't tell you if it was a joke, like danthecuber said, but earlier in the thread it was discussed that it was, indeed, a joke.


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2011)

I dunno about you guys but I thought the video was hilarious.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Who ever said every post has to be helpful?
> The majority of all posts on the forum aren't.




*2.Stay on Topic 

c. Worthless Replying
Don't reply to a post unless you have something of value to add to it. Replying with "+1" or "go search for it" is not allowed, as it does no good for the topic creator or the community. If you see this behavior and would like to respond to it, see: 1e. "Regarding Backseat Moderation".


I'm pretty sure that your post wasn't "of value"*


----------



## EricReese (Feb 12, 2011)

He came on IRC and started arguing his point on there too. He wasn't joking, he thought he actually had something.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 12, 2011)

Your name is offensive to cubers and religious people. Not trying to start a long winded discussion about religion, but being a regular churchgoer, I find your name disrespctful alot. Yep, the only useful thread to the community was the alot thread, so thanks for that.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 12, 2011)

And I just hate it when church people are expecting the rest to adapt to their weird beliefs, if you are offended, then it is your problem, not the non religious peoples problem. Me and everybody else have the right to make jokes about any "god".

This is not the dark ages, this is the future damn it!

No, there is no need to reply, I won't view this thread anymore because I already know what will follow


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 12, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> *Your name is offensive to cubers and religious people*. Not trying to start a long winded discussion about religion, but being a regular churchgoer, I find your name disrespctful alot. Yep, the only useful thread to the community was the alot thread, so thanks for that.



We don't expect you to adapt, just a bit more respectful.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 12, 2011)

I see that you have joined in Oct 2010. relatively new. So be a learner rather than an "expert" having an "opinion" on faz (i think that was out of jealousy that how someone can achieve 6-7 secs solves) . Good to see that you have turned humble. 
Also, the internet is not the only place where you can spend some "good time". Be a real life person too. And forcing yourself to fit in just for the heck of it will make matters worse. 
off topic: ok so now i get what 'lolben' is.  had me confused all this while


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2011)

Dene said:


> I dunno about you guys but I thought the video was hilarious.


 
We've all been exposed Dene, thanks to you! If only you'd gone faster after receiving the signal, and covered the cube. Why did you mess it up? :fp


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 12, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> Your name is offensive to cubers and religious people.


 
You found _that_ offensive? You must be a real fun guy to hang out with.

Btw, do you know the difference between Jesus and a painting of Jesus?



Spoiler



It only takes one nail to hang up the painting


----------



## qqwref (Feb 12, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> Not trying to start a long winded discussion about religion, but being a regular churchgoer, I find your name disrespctful alot.


Why did you assume his name had to do with your religion? I mean, if I wanted to think of his username as referring to a religion, my first guess would be that it was referring to one with many gods (so that you'd have a Rubik's god next to a sun god, war god, death god, and so on).



TimMc said:


> Being banned on a forum should be one of the lesser consequences that he has to worry about after taking copyrighted material and then using it for defamation to portray Feliks and a cheater and the WCA delegates at that competition as incompetent. It will be followed up legally if there's any impact.


There's no need to make over-the-top threats like this. Honestly, it just makes you look like the kind of person who will respond in an unreasonably serious way to the slightest problem (such as a joking YouTube video). And I would like to believe you're not that kind of person.



TimMc said:


> Some people are juggling two or three jobs, are helping family members with their chronic illnesses, and are dealing with natural disasters.


I find it hard to believe anyone is so unlucky to have all of these problems (got any examples?). And I must say I'm not at all a fan of the argument that goes "some people's lives are extremely bad, so you shouldn't be acting [whatever adjective you dislike right now]". It's frankly ridiculous to ask that people leave your community until they have experienced sufficiently bad situations.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Why did you assume his name had to do with your religion? I mean, if I wanted to think of his username as referring to a religion, my first guess would be that it was referring to one with many gods (so that you'd have a Rubik's god next to a sun god, war god, death god, and so on).


 
I think the only problem that he has is that TheRubiksGod would refer to a god that he does not believe in. Therefore, in order to prevent him being offended, we would have to stop all conversing of every god except the one he believes in. Obviously that is not going to happen. (Is there a published law similar to Godwin's law except with religion?  Edit: if not, I propose calling it God Wins Law).


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> We don't expect you to adapt, just a bit more respectful.


 
And why should anyone be more respectful? I actually would like a good answer to this question.



Tim Major said:


> We've all been exposed Dene, thanks to you! If only you'd gone faster after receiving the signal, and covered the cube. Why did you mess it up? :fp


 
ya my bad srry guys



qqwref said:


> I find it hard to believe anyone is so unlucky to have all of these problems (got any examples?). And I must say I'm not at all a fan of the argument that goes "some people's lives are extremely bad, so you shouldn't be acting [whatever adjective you dislike right now]". It's frankly ridiculous to ask that people leave your community until they have experienced sufficiently bad situations.


 
I guess you haven't been keeping up with the events in Australia recently. I wouldn't be surprised to hear of hundreds of people in situations like this.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 12, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> And I just hate it when church people are expecting the rest to adapt to their weird beliefs, if you are offended, then it is your problem, not the non religious peoples problem. Me and everybody else have the right to make jokes about any "god".
> 
> This is not the dark ages, this is the future damn it!
> 
> No, there is no need to reply, I won't view this thread anymore because I already know what will follow



If I make a joke about your father, won't you be offended? Will it be your problem if you are offended?

No, there is no need to reply, I won't view this thread anymore because I already know what will follow


----------



## EVH (Feb 12, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Being banned on a forum should be one of the lesser consequences that he has to worry about after taking copyrighted material and then using it for defamation to portray Feliks and a cheater and the WCA delegates at that competition as incompetent. It will be followed up legally if there's any impact.
> 
> @OP:
> If you find that you're annoying a lot of people just for the fun of it, go offline and come back when you've had some real world experiences to put things into perspective. It'll be easier for you to develop some manners and morals than simply trying to fit in by conforming the etiquette of the community. Set your standards above that. Some people are juggling two or three jobs, are helping family members with their chronic illnesses, and are dealing with natural disasters. You don't have to tip-toe around issues like that, just have some respect and be courteous and you'll be fine.
> ...


 
Feliks' has copyright on his videos?


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 12, 2011)

I sorta expected to be flamed at my post. 
Yes qq, you're right. It could be any religion. And I'm sure somebody of a different belief would have felt the same thing, because everybody has a different God. 
No PatrickJameson, that is not necessary. I can't really go round accusing people of disrespecting my religion. Freedom of speech is something I've learnt that cannot be banned from the Internet. 
Dene, I do not have a good answer, all I can say is this is not the most relaxing topic to talk about, and should be treated with caution. 

I can't really change everyone's mind, so I hope this ends. I'm not trying to start some religious debate, so please let this matter rest. I know my points are not the strongest, so I fully am expecting to be flamed some more. So, I'm sorry for my oversensitive behavior.


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2011)

Anything you produce is automatically copyrighted.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 12, 2011)

joey said:


> Anything you produce is automatically copyrighted.


 
Lol and offtopic did you get my visitors message about the comprtition thing?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 12, 2011)

EVH said:


> Feliks' has copyright on his videos?


 
Yes, every creative work is automatically copyrighted under the bourn convention.


----------



## ianography (Feb 12, 2011)

RGfail.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 12, 2011)

ianography said:


> RGfail.


 
Define please.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 12, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> (Is there a published law similar to Godwin's law except with religion?  Edit: if not, I propose calling it God Wins Law).


Nice.
I found one somewhere online: "As a discussion about atheism on the Internet or in real life grows longer, the probability of a theist mentioning Stalin, Hitler, Pol Pot, Mao Zedong, the USSR, China, or North Korea approaches one." Could use some revision, I think.



The Bloody Talon said:


> If I make a joke about your father, won't you be offended? Will it be your problem if you are offended?


Well, I'll reply anyway. I think it's reasonable to be offended by a personal attack, so if someone verbally attacked your dad then you'd be right to be offended. But it's not reasonable if almost any improper use of a word (such as "God", or your dad's first name) would offend you. You could say it's an issue of respect (i.e. if you respected the Christian God more you wouldn't use "God" without really meaning it), which is true, but on the other hand if you think everyone should respect your religion then it's only fair that everyone should respect every religion, and there sure are a lot of them.


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 12, 2011)

Hahah this thread is funny. Why did this guy get banned?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 12, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> Hahah this thread is funny. Why did this guy get banned?


 
take a look at this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27412-Feliks-Zemdegs-faked-the-WR-and-I-have-proof!


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 12, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> take a look at this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27412-Feliks-Zemdegs-faked-the-WR-and-I-have-proof!


 
He should've banned everyone who thought TheRubiksGod actually believe that fazrulz's WR is fake.


----------



## ianography (Feb 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Define please.


 
RG stands for Rubik'sGod


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> Dene, I do not have a good answer, all I can say is this is not the most relaxing topic to talk about, and should be treated with caution.


 
Na it's fun. Let's debate!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't see why people are discussing this so much. He got banned. Just leave it at that. There's no reason to discuss it any further. I'm not posting on this thread anymore.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 13, 2011)

As said above I do not see why we are still posting here as for he is already banned and his name no longer matters and how he acts no longer matters. Can we leave it at that and just continue with the rest of this forum's threads and not keep raising notice on this one. He is gone apparently and that's all we need to know, right?


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2011)

No one asked you guys to give a crap. Feel free to ignore this thread.


----------

